# Things you thought you'd never hear...



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

... before you had a Vizsla.

My hubby and I have said so many hysterical things to our V, I thought it would be fun to share some and see what you guys have said as well. I'll start!

"Get your head out of the toilet!"

"I appreciate you fetching my dirty underwear that I just tossed into the clothes hamper, however I think I will wear a clean pair today."


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"Yes Bailey, she is a girl." "Now don't put your nose there again." "I don't think she appreciates it."
???
Happy trails,
Rod


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Awwww......Astro.....you must be confused.............. that's my piece of steak in your mouth, not yours.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hahaha, ditto on the toilet comment. Jasper's always really curious about what's going on in there. He also likes to eat the goop that I clean out of his eyes (such a silly, gross puppy), so routine in my home you will hear, "Fine, fine. You can eat your eye yuckies."


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Our toilet contribution to this thread is "thanks for bringing me the toilet brush again." You will sometimes hear, "need more dinky?" (a little explanation is needed--we talk baby talk with our dogs and I'm afraid water, or drink, got labeled "dinky" for the last dog). We get a lot of reactivity to the TV, so you hear a fair amount of "it isn't real, honey--it's fake. That's a fake dog. Those are fake people." She actually has started to respond to that to some degree (probably just the tone of voice, combined with the lack of odor emitted by these TV apparitions when she walks up to the TV screen to do a smell test).


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Long story short, at our hunt camp we have an outhouse. Lui found his way over and grabbed some gently used toilet paper, and an ohenry bar. I could think of anything to say, so hysterically laughin with my hunting buddies "get that **** out of your mouth", or "potty mouth". What a character.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

"Get out of the cat's bed!"

"It's OK, Soph'! It's just a cat! She won't hurt you!"


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

"stop licking my pits" or "no pits please". 

Ruby must love my deodorant as she is always trying to lick my armpits.....yuck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie always perks right up when the doorbell rings, so when a doorbell rings on television, I have to say to him, "It isn't the real thing, Willie... it's just on TV." I mean, I think he knows this, because the sound is coming from the wrong direction... ???

I speak to him like he's an adult... very little baby talk... except when he's scared: "Do you want mom to cover you with your blankey?" He goes for this in a big way! HA-Ha-ha!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"Get down from there!" Spoken to a dog.

Gunnr like to climb on top of the wood pile to get closer to squirrels, so she's routinely about 7 feet in the air, trying to climb into the trees. She also gets up into the rafters of the garage to get at the neighbors cat.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

"Stop chewing your wee-wee!!"

"Leave your poop alone!"

"You don't chew on mommies underwear."

"The kitchen floor is not your toilet"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if PIKE could write and read maybe he would stop chewing up my glasses and pens!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

"Let Janey poop alone! She doesn't need you to stand under her butt while she's squatting"

Unfortunately a Vizsla puppy can easily fit under a Great Dane squatting... Poor Jane :'(


----------



## justinmel17 (Apr 5, 2011)

sarahaf said:


> Our toilet contribution to this thread is "thanks for bringing me the toilet brush again." You will sometimes hear, "need more dinky?" (a little explanation is needed--we talk baby talk with our dogs and I'm afraid water, or drink, got labeled "dinky" for the last dog). We get a lot of reactivity to the TV, so you hear a fair amount of "it isn't real, honey--it's fake. That's a fake dog. Those are fake people." She actually has started to respond to that to some degree (probably just the tone of voice, combined with the lack of odor emitted by these TV apparitions when she walks up to the TV screen to do a smell test).



Cooper does the same thing...He will smell the tv and look behind it looking for the dog on tv. Lol


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

The sound of my boyf making out with someone else, ESP. when I'm in the room. I don't allow Dozer to "make out" with me like he does. So he literally gets strattled and pinned down while I sit there listening. It's hilarious.


----------

